

Due to popular demand we are live streaming again - nathanhoad
http://kondoot.com/marknel

======
d0m
Due to popular demand, or due to an easy way to make publicity for your
website?

~~~
nathanhoad
We had a ton of people watching over the past few days so we though we would
share it again to see if people are still interested.

------
ideamonk
Making them do chairspins and chair races was funny :p

